# Galvanized Pex Box



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys, im looking for a galvanized box for pex fittings. I used to work for a company that had them for 1/2" and 3/4". But I am now at a different place and Id like to get my hands on one.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesM03 said:


> Hey guys, im looking for a galvanized box for pex fittings. I used to work for a company that had them for 1/2" and 3/4". But I am now at a different place and Id like to get my hands on one.


Umm how bout you post an intro


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They sell em at $&@?!,()

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

tungsten plumb said:


> Umm how bout you post an intro


posted


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you talking about a tote for fittings?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Like these?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Like these?


Im gonna build some of those,
They look awesome


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have one like that, however mine is painted blue. I got mine at Ferguson's supply. Pasco makes one that is similar, but has squared edges. Google it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

highpoint said:


> Im gonna build some of those,
> They look awesome


 





If you decide to buy them, look here: http://www.klenktools.com


----------



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

no, the ones im talking about have a flip top lid and has 12 compartments in it.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

JamesM03 said:


> no, the ones im talking about have a flip top lid and has 12 compartments in it.


Around here, Brafasco sells them. Your local nut/bolt/fastener supplier should be able to help you out.

I prefer the plastic Stanley totes, they're lighter, and you can check inventory without opening them up.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I use the plastic Stanley totes. They're great and you can stack them. We keep two in the shop stocked and ready to take to the jobsite and I have my own personal one which is the smaller version but can carry a pretty good selection of ftgs under the clear plastic top an the crimpers, ring removal tool, cutters, rings, clips etc all fit in the bottom tray. Nice compact kit and there's even a couple of sharkbites in there for testing, capping and wotnot.


----------

